# Regular Season Game 79 Thread: Minnesota Timberwolves @Houston Rockets



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

im bored so im gonna start the game thread way before time....

this game is important for one reason: TANK TANK!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 

we need to maximise our chances of a good draft pick.

Projected Starting Lineups:

Rockets:
Rafer Alston
Luther Head
Keith Bogan
Juwan Howard
Stromile Swift

Minnesota:
Marcus Banks
Rashad McCants
Ricky Davis
Kevin Garnett
Mark Blount

I cant be bothered to get pictures for all players...plus you guys all know what our scrub team looks like.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't care anymore. To show how much we don't care, we should stop making game threads all together for the last few games of the season.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

na i care.. i care about rockets losing.

i hope the big man's alright and that he can fully recover for next season


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

I'd like to see Hayes playin for over 30mins,see how many rebs he gets for the team. I still think its a big mistake not to give him enough mins that he deserves,though he messed up the deciding free throws agaist the Jazz.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

skykisser said:


> I'd like to see Hayes playin for over 30mins,see how many rebs he gets for the team.


I second that. But u can be sure that JVG won't like this idea


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> I second that. But u can be sure that JVG won't like this idea


Then he should disappear off Huston next season


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

hayes should def get minutes after his stellar performance at utah

his rebounding like mad for a 6'6 guy. leading rebounder per 48 mins. if chuck hayes dont play more than 20 mins the next game, then jvg favors juwan


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

chn353 said:


> hayes should def get minutes after his stellar performance at utah
> 
> his rebounding like mad for a 6'6 guy. leading rebounder per 48 mins. if chuck hayes dont play more than 20 mins the next game, then jvg favors juwan


Smiling and hoping yall don't care that I praise my boy...

He's slick.  Watch when he gets ready to time his jump, especially on offensive rebounds, he slides behind his defender like he's moving away then sneaks inside and jumps off the foot closest to the defender to basically edge/box him out with his side (yes I realize its scary that I notice these things, but in my defense I have watched nearly every game the guy has played in the last five years - except when he was playing in NM, darn Dleague with no television coverage!!) Plus the guy is solid, not going to get knocked around.

Side note: And I was completely ticked that there are no pictures of him playing in the Utah game on the Houston site... I mean really!!! There are five pictures of Yao *not that I don't like Yao or want to see Yao* but he only played 8 minutes and five out of ten pictures are Yao???

Back on thread theme here... I say... T-Wolves by 8


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Garnett and Davis aren't playing, they're more than likely done for the season. I think the Wolves losing streak on the road is up to 14 now. As bad as you think your team is right now, it would shock me to see you guys lose.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

socco said:


> Garnett and Davis aren't playing, they're more than likely done for the season. I think the Wolves losing streak on the road is up to 14 now. As bad as you think your team is right now, it would shock me to see you guys lose.


Injuries?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Ricky's groin and KG's knees. I'm sure they would be playing if the games mattered, but since the season's pretty much over Casey decided to give them a rest and see what the youngens can do in these last few games.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

So we've got two teams in the same boat.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

socco said:


> Ricky's groin and KG's knees. I'm sure they would be playing if the games mattered, but since the season's pretty much over Casey decided to give them a rest and see what the youngens can do in these last few games.


hmmm I may have to change my scoring guess then... I was going on the idea that KG would be playing at least part of the first half..


Rockets by 2 (they aren't going to lose two in a row that close... I refuse to believe it!!)


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

final score: wolves win 52-50


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> final score: wolves win 52-50


final score? I guess you can count me in as not watching this one.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

D. Mutombo G 00:00 - - - 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 
T. McGrady G 00:00 - - - 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 
Y. Ming F 00:00 - - - 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 
C. Hayes F 00:00 - - - 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 
K. Bogans C 00:00 - - - 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 

thats what the boxscore said before tipoff

mutumbo as guard, yao as forward hahah n bogans center

at least they started hayes :cheers:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Anyone know if this one is PPstreaming?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

chn353 said:


> D. Mutombo G 00:00 - - - 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> T. McGrady G 00:00 - - - 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> Y. Ming F 00:00 - - - 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> C. Hayes F 00:00 - - - 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> ...


LOL that's funny! Keith is one *short* Center!!  And I didn't know Mutumbo doubled as a *point* guard.. I take back my choice of a point gaurd out of the draft HEEHEE


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

ye but that rockets team would cause serious matchup problems offensively lol .. no1 will be able to stop mutumbo when his guard or yao.. bogans will get pushed around but i can deal with that


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

we need to be starting swift not mutumbo...see how swift can do in the starting role for extended periods of time


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

it su#ks not having yao playing.. people are pulling offensive rebounds from all over the place. if yao was there it wouldnt b happening


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

why has Hayes only played 12 mins? Isn't he way more efficient thant Mutombo?



HayesFan said:


> Anyone know if this one is PPstreaming?


no


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

there is no reason for howard and deke to be getting the majority of the minutes in this game. the season is over, and 2 guys at the end of their careers dont be needing to develop their game in garbage time. alston, head, bogan, hayes, and swift need to be getting most of the minutes.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> why has Hayes only played 12 mins?



Who knows.. maybe JVG doesn't want him to get too many rebounds??


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

you gotta be kidding me... we are going to mess around and lose this game.. unbelievable


----------



## jiangsheng (Feb 11, 2006)

who was in the paint?Lampe DNPed and both Swift and Mutombo played little more than a quater?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

just got back

wow, we still managed to lose this game? I thought we couldn't make it with our double digits lead in the first 3 Q.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I feel sorry for the ppl who paid to see this game


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HayesFan said:


> you gotta be kidding me... we are going to mess around and lose this game.. unbelievable


it was an important loss. now we're tied with minnesota at the 8th spot in the draft and our next 3 games look like definite losses.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

does JVG know that hayes has alot more talent than swift and howard? seriously he has to figure out a better rotation


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

some1 print out the boxscore's for the last two games and mail it to CD and JVG

CD: because he'll tell JVG that if he doesnt play hayes more he'll fire him

JVG: he has to see it to believe it and to also put some sense into that balding head of his


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

CHUCK!!!! Loving this.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

AT first if dont suceed leave it that way, in this case


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

CrackerJack said:


> does JVG know that hayes has alot more talent than swift and howard? seriously he has to figure out a better rotation



Chuck's main problem is shooting any farther from the basket than about three feet... but it can be fixed!!! He just needs the right shooting coach.. that's my story and I am sticking to it.


----------

